# travailler en binôme



## fuldubluck

Bonjour, 

Il y a t-il un équivalent pour "binôme" travailler en binôme ?

merci!


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

À mon avis, la traduction littérale est parfaite: "trabajar en binomio". Cependant, il nous faudrait savoir dans quel contexte vous employez cette expression.

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/binôme

À plus,


swift


----------



## Paquita

Ver también este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=706262

petit rappel : il est obligatoire d'indiquer le contexte...
http://forum.wordreference.com/announcement.php?f=10&a=118


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Ver también este hilo:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=706262



D'accord avec Paquita. "Travailler en binôme" est une expression que les enseignants utilisent beaucoup dans leurs fiches pédagogiques...

À plus,


swift


----------



## fuldubluck

bonjour merci des réponse et désolée du retard je ne les avais pas vu ....
désolée, en effet c'est dans un contexte universitaire, "travail en binome" et "en binome, nous avons travaillé sur ...."
j'avais regardé dans le dictionnaire du site mais il m'a semblé que binomio était un terme mathématique puisque ils traduisent ensuite par companero de estudios ce qui me semble un peu lourd de dire "trabajar con un companero de estudios"
"trabajar en binomio" est il juste?
apparememnt "trabajar en pareja" implique un homme et une femme? ou cela peut etre il etre plus général (deux femmes, deux hommes) ?  dans ce cas "en pareja" me plait bien ...
sinon plus simplement comment pourrais je dire " a deux" " a dos" ???
merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



> apparememnt "trabajar en pareja" implique un homme et une femme? ou cela peut etre il etre plus général (deux femmes, deux hommes) ? dans ce cas "en pareja" me plait bien ...


Non, pas du tout. L'exemple  du fil donné par Paquita le montre bien.
Sino:
- en grupo de dos

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## fuldubluck

D'accord j'avais cru comprendre le contraire...
merci beaucoup je vais pouvoir me débrouiller maintenant
hasta luego


----------



## blink05

En mi experiencia, trabajar en binomio no se dice, y vine a aprender con sorpresa ese uso en Francia. Yo diría trabajar en pareja o trabajar de a dos, como ya han sugerido.
Saludos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Me parece que puedes decir sin problemas: *trabajar en binomio*.
El DUEA define así este vocablo: _2 __Conjunto formado por dos personas, esp. si actúan en estrecha colaboración ._


----------



## amateur65

*trabajar  en binomio/ trabajar por binomios  *es correcta y de uso común en ciertas profesiones.


----------



## jaimichu

Buenos días:

Con independencia de lo que digan los diccionarios, creo que la opción "trabajar en binomio" suena muy forzada y poco natural en el contexto que se nos plantea.

Ante la duda sobre si "trabajar en pareja" puede implicar que se trate de un hombre y una mujer, yo creo que sí puede ser así en función del contexto, aunque no necesariamente. Propongo como alternativa "trabajar por parejas" o "trabajar en grupos de dos".

Un saludo desde Bruselas,

Jaime


----------



## esteban

De acuerdo con jaimichu y blink05. "Trabajar en binomios" en este caso me huele a puro galicismo. Lo normal sería como bien lo han resaltado "trabajar en grupos de dos" o "trabajar en parejas" que no implica para nada una colaboración entre un hombre y una mujer. Y al menos en Colombia (al igual que en Chile parece ser) "trabajar de a dos" también se dice aunque más bien en un contexto informal.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## jaimichu

Hola Esteban:

"Trabajar de a dos" también se puede decir en España pero, en efecto, es más coloquial.

Lo primero que me viene a la cabeza con la construcción "de a dos" es "ir en fila de a dos" (o "de a tres", o lo que corresponda).

Saludos,

Jaime


----------



## cebollas

Aunque es cierto que la expresión "en fila de a dos" es habitual, yo soy espannol y nunca diría "trabajar de a dos", sino "en grupos de dos" o "en parejas", 
Ahora bien, puede que ésta sea una cuestión regional.


----------



## chics

fuldubluck said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a t-il un équivalent pour "binôme" travailler en binôme ?
> 
> merci!


En España usaríamos _trabajar de dos en dos,_ o _trabajar por pareja_s, o _en parejas_. No usamos "binomio".

El que forma contigo un grupo de dos, "mon binôme", en castellano, por lo menos en España, es tu pareja, tu pareja de trabajo, de grupo, etc. (Y sí, hay muchos chistes sobre _parejas_ de guardias civiles...)


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Sí, lo he escuchado muchas veces "Trabajad por parejas" en la boca de los asistentes de español y lo traducen al francés por "Travaillez par couple" (en vez de "par 2, par groupe de 2") , lo que siempre hace reír a los alumnos, claro.


----------



## Spain_is_different

En España,cmo ya han comentado otros compañeros, no utilizamos nunca "trabajar en binomio" cuando nos referimos a colaborar estrechamente con un compañero en ámbito académico.

De hecho, "binomio" se utiliza exclusivamente en matemáticas!

"Trabajar por parejas" es lo más corriente, por muy raro que suene 

Así, hablamos de "mi pareja" o mi "compañero".

En un ámbito académico más alto, sí que es cierto que "trabajar por parejas" puede sonar extraño. A menudo se dice que dos personas colaboran o trabajan juntas en tal proyecto.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

"Travailler en binôme", sí, se dice en Francia, pero en el ámbito militar.


----------



## Paquita

soy-yo said:


> "Travailler en binôme", sí, se dice en Francia, pero en el ámbito militar.




También en jerga estudiantil ..

"On a bossé toute la soirée, ma binôme et moi...sur un travail à rendre demain"
(ma/mon binôme = el/la que me han asignado los profes o que he elegido yo para trabajar "a dos")
(al menos en la UNI de mi hijo  )


----------



## Spain_is_different

Paquit& said:


> También en jerga estudiantil ..



Cierto, yo he estudiado en Francia y he oido varias veces esta expresion.


----------

